# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Скачать 1с Торговля и склад  любая версия

## Kislod

Здраствуйте подскажите где скачать 1с торговля и склад в месте с пустой базой и конфигуратором

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здраствуйте подскажите где скачать 1с торговля и склад в месте с пустой базой и конфигуратором


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...849#post652849

----------


## mangust4

> Здраствуйте подскажите где скачать 1с торговля и склад в месте с пустой базой и конфигуратором


Привет. 1С Торговля и склад - ты про версию 7.7? Если да, то сказать где скачать не скажу, но если нужно могу скинуть и платформу и базу.

----------

